# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Betroffene Schwiegertochter sucht Hilfe

## kranker Daddy

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Dad (67 J.)wurde Prostatakrebs mit einem Gleason 8 diagnostiziert. Es wurde Gewebe entnommen und untersucht. OP-Termin ist der 3.3. Der Krebs ist wohl noch in der Kapsel.
EInen Wert von 6,52 hat er gestern mitgebracht wo 20 wohl das Höchste wäre. 
Die Kontrastmitteluntersuchung war bereits. Der Doc meinte dass das gut aussehen würde, die Schatten wären "Altersverschleiss". Die Werte seines Urologen wären auch soweit in Ordnung dass es gerade rechtzeitig noch entdeckt wurde.
Jetzt kommts: Der Röntgendoc mit dem Kontrastmittel hat Ihn mit den Worten: Keine Sorge - das ist nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch entlassen. Die zweite Ärztin hat die Röntenbilder angesehen: Ja, ist gut. Und tschüsss..
Gestern kam der Bericht von diesem Röntgenarzt an seinen Urologen, der Ihn sofort zu sich bestellt hat.
Im Bericht steht dass die Schatten wohl Knochenmetastasen sein könnten und dringend vor der OP noch eine Kernspin gemacht werden soll ob denn eine OP überhaupt noch Sinn hätte.
WIE SOLL MAN DAS VERSTEHEN????
Ich beschäftige mich seit der Diagnose mit Krebs und lese viel hier in den Foren. Ich dachte: Juhu - von der Schippe gesprungen. 
Die Werte beim Urologen waren auch nicht soooooo schlecht. Klar - Krebs aber dieser Brief hier haut schon um. Die beiden Docs haben telefoniert im Beisein meines Schwiegervaters. 
Jetzt entscheidet der kommende Mittwoch über so vieles!!!!
Wir sind eine Familie....da darf keiner fehlen!!!!

Judi

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Judi!

1. Die OP am 3.3. würde ich in jedem Fall absagen, weil viel zu viel noch unklar ist. Wenn's wirklich die OP sein soll, reicht das auch noch 4 Wochen später.

2. Gleason 8 kann 4 + 4, aber auch 3 + 5 bedeuten. Wie war das bei Deinem Vater? 

3. War der Wert von 6,52 der PSA-Wert? Da gibt es allerdings keinen Höchstwert von 20.

4. Wie geht es Deinem Vater gesundheitlich sonst? Topfit oder eher mittelprächtig? Andere Erkrankungen?


Man kann überlegen, ein pathologisches Zweitgutachten und eine DNA-Zytometrie machen zu lassen.

Ich bin sicher, dass Du noch andere Antworten von Mitstreitern bekommst, die mehr von der Materie verstehen als ich.

Vor allem erstmal Ruhe bewahren und das Dokument "Erster Rat" sehr sorgfältig lesen (findest Du auf der Startseite von KISP).

Alles Gute!

Schorschel

----------


## kranker Daddy

leider gehört mein Dad nicht zu den Herren die beim Arzt immer nachfragen. Er nimmt auf was ihm gesagt wurde und gut. Warum nachfragen.....(würde bei "Frau" nie passieren)

Nun denn, er weiss leider die Gleason Zusammensetzung nicht. Hab schon gefragt. Er hat auch nichts schriftliches wo ich was ablesen könnte. Der Doc macht das schon...

Ich bin auch für ein zweites Gutachten. Er möchte das Ergebnis der Röhre auf jeden Fall abwarten. ---> Die Röhre lügt nicht, zeigt alles.

Er ist fit wie ein Turnschuh, werkelt im Garten, man merkt Ihm nichts an.
Ausser das er schwitzt weil er vor 6 oder 7 Wochen eine 3 Monatsspritze bekommen hat da er mehrere Wochen im Ausland war.

Er hat auch keine Schmerzen. Weder im Unterleib noch an irgendwelchen Knochen.

Fakt ist bisher nur dass die Prostata Krebs hat. Unverständlich ist nur warum auf einmal ein negativer Brief an den Urologen wenn doch eigentlich zwei Stunden vorher alles ok war.

Ich denke er hat einfach Angst dass mehr ist. Er möchte die OP damit der
"Krebs" rauskommt.

Judi

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Er möchte das Ergebnis der Röhre auf jeden Fall abwarten. ---> Die Röhre lügt nicht, zeigt alles.
> 
> ...eine 3 Monatsspritze bekommen hat da er mehrere Wochen im Ausland war.


Hallo Judi!

- Die "Röhre": War das eine MRT, ggf. mit rektaler Spule? Und: Die Röhre zeigt eben nicht alles!! Manchmal zeigt sie Dinge nicht, die trotzdem da sind. Und manchmal zeigt sie Schatten, die aber kein Tumor sind. Also so einfach ist das nicht! Rein in die Röhre, dann weiß man Bescheid - das ist eine Illusion. Es gibt kaum einen Krebs, der so schlecht visuell darstellbar ist wie der Prostatakrebs.

- Was für eine 3-Monats-Spritze?

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## jürgvw

Liebe Judi

was Dir Schorschel geraten hat, das kann ich nur unterstützen. Dein Daddy hat *Anspruch* darauf, dass ihm Kopien aller bestehenden schriftlichen Unterlagen herausgegeben werden, und er sollte - von Dir unterstützt - von diesem Recht unbedingt Gebrauch machen. Was Du bisher über die Beurteilung der behandelnden Ärzte erfahren hast, ist reichlich unklar (um keinen stärkeren Ausdruck zu verwenden) und auf keinen Fall ausreichend, um einen Therapieentscheid zu treffen.

Klar, bei einem hohen Gleason-Wert sollte man nicht all zu lange zögern, um etwas zu unternehmen. Es wäre aber falsch, das Gegenteil zu tun, also rasch zu handeln (oder die Ärzte handeln zu lassen), ohne zu wissen, wo genau die Probleme liegen.

Wenn rasch gearbeitet wird, so sollte es möglich sein, innert weniger Wochen zu einer zuverlässigen Diagnose zu kommen; erst dann kann darüber entschieden werden, welche der verschiedenen Therapien angewendet werden soll. Auf jeden Fall ist es mit "Krebs raus" nicht getan, weil das Risiko, dass der Krebs auch nach einer Operation noch vorhanden wäre, ohne zuverlässige Abklärungen zu gross ist.

Alles Gute wünscht Deinem Daddy

Jürg

----------


## kranker Daddy

meine Schwiegereltern haben ein paar Tage nach der Diagnose einen längeren Auslandsaufenthalt angetreten. Der Urologe hat Ihm etwas gespritzt dass nix passiert in der Zeit, d.h. der Stand vor der Reise der gleiche wie nach der Reise sei. Leider weiss ich auch hierzu nichts genaueres.
Mein Mann und ich sind auch der Meinung dass unbedingt eine zweite Meinung vor der OP eingeholt werden muss. 
Dad meint aber dass Krebs Krebs sei und deshalb ein anderer Arzt auch keine andere Diagnose stellen kann. Wir sehen das eben etwas anders, da ich mich ja schon einige Tage durchs Forum lese.
Ich kenne auch den PSA Wert nicht. Ich hoffe aber übers Wochenende Ihn soweit zu bekommen dass ich am Montag bei seinem Urologen anrufen darf und mir seine Berichte kopieren lassen kann. Vor Mittwoch und der Kernspin.
Schorschel, die Röhrenuntersuchung, also Kernspin ist ja erst Mittwoch.
Die Untersuchung am letzten Dienstag war so eine Art Röntgen... also er musste Kontrastmittel schlucken und später wieder kommen. Da wurden Aufnahmen gemacht und als "harmlos" abetan. Bis es sich der Doc wohl am nächsten Tag oder vielleicht nach genauerer Betrachtung anders überlegt hat und den Brief mit möglichen Knochenmetastasen geschrieben hat.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter nachfragen, nachbohren und auf eine weitere Untersuchung drängen. 

Den OP Termin möchte er aber nicht absagen, weil er nicht weiss wann er den nächsten bekommen könnte und der Krebs weiter "frisst".

LG Judi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Judi,



> Nun denn, er weiss leider die Gleason Zusammensetzung nicht. Hab schon gefragt. Er hat auch nichts schriftliches wo ich was ablesen könnte. Der Doc macht das schon...


Dein Daddy soll beim Urologen den pathologischen Bericht in Kopie geben lassen so wie auch den, von der Radiologischen. 

Jetzt ist es unbedingt notwendig alle Arzt Berichte gleichgütig von welchem Facharzt immer eine Kopie geben zu lassen, damit kannst Du hier dann übersetzten und wir versuchen daraus die besten Ratschläge zurück zu geben!



> Er ist fit wie ein Turnschuh, werkelt im Garten, man merkt Ihm nichts an.
> Ausser das er schwitzt weil er vor 6 oder 7 Wochen eine 3 Monatsspritze bekommen hat da er mehrere Wochen im Ausland war.


Wenn dein Daddy schwizt, hat Er bestimmt schon eine LHRH-Analoga Spritze bekommen z.B. Eligard, Profact, Trenantone oder Zoladex sonst könnte man eine solche körperliche Reaktion nicht erklären also, müßte ein Bericht an den Hausarzt gegangen sein, auch hier Kopien anforden oder den Urologen fragen!



> Fakt ist bisher nur dass die Prostata Krebs hat. Unverständlich ist nur warum auf einmal ein negativer Brief an den Urologen wenn doch eigentlich zwei Stunden vorher alles ok war.


Ja, meine Liebe, die Ärzte schieben immer gerne die Wahrheit zum nächsten und schreiben lieber in den Bericht, was der Patient nicht immer gleich zu lesen bekommt, der Letzte der die schlechte Nachricht übergibt ist der Hausarzt oder der Urologe!

Es ist nicht so, daß Er nur noch Wochen zu leben hätte, nur mit Ruhe und Überlegung die Sache angehen, wir werden Euch kräftig unterstützen!

Alles Gute für dein Daddy
Helmut

----------


## Albena

Liebe Judi,

du oder dein Mann könnte am Montag mit zum Arzt gehen und die Unterlagen anfordern. Wenn jemand anderer "der Böse" und "der Fordernde" ist, muss es dein Vater nicht sein. Er hat dann ein besseres Gefühl, weil er auf den Arzt angewiesen zu sein meint. (Der Urologe meines Vaters hasst mich schon...)

Und damit du nicht mit der Hälfte der Unterlagen abgespeist wirst, einen Zettel machen, was du an Unterlagen und Antworten haben willst. Also
alte und neue PSA-Werte mit Datum (oder kopierte Laborbefunde)der Bericht der Biopsie (Gleason Score x + y = 8, TNM steht da drauf)alle Berichte der RadiologenAntworten auf deine mündlichen Fragen (aufschreiben!): z.B. Prostatavolumen mit Maßeinheit, was war in der Spritze (Name, Dosis, Datum) uswMedizinisch kann ich dir leider nichts raten. Höre immer auf die Männer hier und versuche, ihre Ratschläge zu befolgen. (Was übrigens ganz schön schwierig sein kann, wenn der Vater lieber passiv bleibt...)

Das hast du gut gemacht, dass du hier gefragt hast. Weiter so!

Alles Liebe,

Albena

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
Sie haben bereits eine Menge an Informationen erhalten. Trotzdem möchte ich versuchen Ihr Wissen über den Prostatakrebs bzw. die Vorarbeiten für die richtige Diagnose und/oder Therapie zu erweitern. Ich beziehe meine Erkenntnisse aus einer Selbsthilfegruppenarbeit von fast fast 10 Jahren. Wichtig ist, dass der Betroffene selbst aktiv wird und sein Schicksal nicht nur dem Arzt überläßt. Diese Einstellung ist überholt und bringt nicht nur Vorteile.
 
Erfolg oder Misserfolg einer Prostatakrebstherapie ist sehr entscheidend von der angewandten Behandlungsstrategie abhängig, die der Arzt zusammen mit dem Betroffenen umsetzen muss. Also nicht der Arzt bestimmt alleine, sondern der Betroffene  und der Arzt zusammen. Der Betroffene muss seine Ansichten/Erkenntnisse über seine Krebserkrankung einbringen. Deshalb ist es notwendig, dass der Betroffene sich über die Erkrankung umfassend informiert um mit dem Arzt auf fast gleicher Augenhöhe sprechen zu können. Dazu gehört auch, vor der Therapieentscheidung die zusätzliche Meinung zumindest eines weiteren erfahrenen Facharztes einzuholen. Zweitmeinung. Wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose, hierauf stützt sich die Therapie, die Weichen falsch gestellt werden kann dem Betroffenen ein irreparabler Schaden zugefügt werden. Diese mögliche Entwicklung gilt es auf alle Fälle zu verhindern. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten das Ausmaß der Krebserkrankung wesentlich genauer als allgemein üblich zu bestimmen. Es geht im wesentlichen um das Tumorvolumen bzw. um die Anzahl der Krebszellen, aber auch um die Biologie der einzelnen Krebszelle. Deshalb den PSA-Wert, den rektalen Befund und das Ergebnis der pathologischen Gewebeuntersuchung heranziehen. Aus diesen Parametern lässt sich sehr gut ableiten wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für eine lokale Erkrankung oder eine lokal fortgeschrittene bzw. systemische Erkrankung ist. Nicht unterschätzt werden darf die zuverlässige Bewertung des Gleason-Scors durch den Pathologen. Weil diese Bestimmung so ungemein wichtig ist, sollte immer eine weitere Begutachtung durch einen auf den Prostatakrebs spezialisierten Pathologen eingeholt werden. Diese Maßnahme muss der Betroffene selbst einleiten. Manche dieser Fachleute bieten neben der Gleason-Bestimmung weitere immun-histochemische Zusatzuntersuchungen an, die sehr genaue Auskunft über die individuelle Tumorbiologie (Wachstumgsgeschwindigkeit, Rezeptoren, Risiko zur Entwicklung von androgen-unabhängigen Zellklonen etc.) an. Es gibt vor der Therapieentscheidung noch viel zu tun gibt. Unterschätzen Sie bitte nicht die aufgezeigten Möglichkeiten. Es sind kostbare Erkenntnisse, die so gewonnen werden können und den Verlauf der schweren Erkrankung beeinflussen. Wenden Sie sich bitte vertrauensvoll an eine Selbsthilfegruppe in der Nähe Ihres Wohnortes. Das BPS-Forum gibt Ihnen die erforderliche Auskunft .Link auf der ersten Seite. Stichwort Selbsthilfegruppenarbeit.   
_[Vorgenommene Änderung:Schrift vergrößert - RalfDm]_

----------


## kranker Daddy

... für eure Tipps und Ratschläge.
Mein Mann wird die ganzen Beiträge per Mail meinem Schwiegervater schicken, so wird er sie wenigstens lesen.

Morgen werden wir meinen Schwiegervater fragen ob er eine Begleitung für den Arzt wünscht oder ob er die ganzen Kopien der Berichte, Befunde etc. als Fax veranlassen kann an uns. Sobald wir diese Berichte haben werden wir hier im Forum euch alle Löcher in den Bauch fragen. Ich hoffe sehr dass es bis Montag abend klappt.

Wir (mein Mann und ich) sind sehr beeindruckt wie Ihr hier helft, Tipps gebt und wir uns echt gut aufgehoben wissen.

In diesem Fall müssen eben wir beide die Fäden in die Hand nehmen und meinen Schwiegerpapa etwas "lenken".

Bin gespannt ob er sich auf die Mail bei uns meldet oder erstmal verdaut und grübelt. Vielleicht haben die Beiträge ihn jetzt wachgerüttelt und er beteiligt sich "aktiv". Wir werden sehen. WIR GEBEN NICHT AUF!!!

Judi

----------


## kranker Daddy

war heute bei den Schwiegereltern. Habe das Bild von der Tomographie.
Bringts das wenn ich das hier einstell? Das war die Behandlung in der Kontrastmittel gegeben wurden.

Auf der Überweisung für die Kernspin stand: 
Kernspin Thorax Rippen Ausschluss ossäre Metastasen. Vorauss. RPE 5.3.08.

Ausserdem hab ich eine schriftliche Befugnis von meinem Dad dass ich bei seinem Hausarzt, seinem Radiologen und Urologen die Befunde anfordern darf. Ist ja schonmal was.

Das werd ich morgen früh gleich mal an die 3 Ärzte faxen. Hab draufgeschrieben dringend wegen bevorstehender OP.

Die Aussage des Arztes war dass der Prostatakrebs definitiv in der Kapsel sei und nicht gestreut hätte. Man hätte dies rechtzeitig erkannt und bei rascher OP könnte er hundert werden.

Wenn ich auf der Ü lese:   Ausschluss..... verstehe ich das so, dass sie eigentlich keine Metastasen vermuten. Dies allerdings zur Sicherheit. Sonst würde das doch anders da stehen wenn Sie welche vermuten, oder?

Ich hoffe dass ich morgen Werte hier einstellen kann.

LG Judi

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Judi



> Wenn ich auf der Ü lese:   Ausschluss..... verstehe ich das so, dass sie eigentlich keine Metastasen vermuten. Dies allerdings zur Sicherheit. Sonst würde das doch anders da stehen wenn Sie welche vermuten, oder?


Mit Deiner Vermutung liegst Du vollkommen richtig. Vor einer RPE gehört diese Untersuchung zur Ausschlussdiagnostik. Würde man etwas finden, käme eine RPE nicht mehr in Frage.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------

